# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  AutoPatcher XP Russian

## HATTIFNATTOR

*AutoPatcher XP Feb06 Russian Full*,
file size:197 MB (206676784 bytes), md5 hash: 9E2AC16B6C4EFC80C0C4D2B13C721FD9


*AutoPatcher XP Feb06 Russian Lite*,
file size:96.6 MB (101336216 bytes), md5 hash: 8732de9aea0a32d944af111898f9faed  


```
Windows XP SP2 - Критические обновления

KB873339: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB885250: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB885835: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB885836: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB886185: Критическое обновление  для Windows XP
KB887742: Критическое обновление  для Windows XP
KB888113: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB888302: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB890046: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB890830: Средство удаления вредоносных программ Microsoft Windows в. 1.13
KB890859: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB891781: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB893756: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB894391: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB896358: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB896422: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB896423: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB896424: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB896428: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB899587: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB899589: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB899591: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB900725: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB901017: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB901214: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB902400: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB904706: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB905414: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB905749: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB905915: Накопительное обновление безопасности для Internet Explorer
KB908519: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB912919: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB901190: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB911564: Обновление безопасности для Windows Media Player
KB911565: Обновление безопасности для Windows Media Player 10
KB911927: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP
KB913446: Обновление безопасности для Windows XP


Windows XP SP2 - Рекомендованные обновления

KB831240: Обновление  для поддержки технологии HighMAT мастером записи компакт-дисков в Windows XP
KB884020: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB885222: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB886677: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB886716: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB887797: Накопительное обновление для Outlook Express под Windows XP
KB888656: Обновление обеспечивающее поддержку ускорения видео DirectX для .wmv файлов в Windows Media Player 10
KB889527: Обновление  для Windows XP 
KB891122: Обновление  для Windows Media Player с системой управления цифровыми правами (DRM)
KB892313: Обновление  для Windows Media Player 10
KB893357: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB896427: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB896626: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB897663: Обновление  для Windows XP 
KB898461: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB898900: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB900930: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB902344: Обновление  для Windows Media Player c поддержкой Windows Media DRM  
KB903234: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB904412: Обновление  для Windows XP 
KB906569: Обновление  для Windows XP 
KB907865: Обновление  для Windows XP 
KB908521: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB910437: Обновление  для Windows XP
KB912452: Обновление  для Windows Media Player 10


Компоненты Windows

.NET Framework 1.1 (+SP1) +Русский Language Pack (только в полной версии)
- KB886903: Обновление безопасности для .NET Framework 1.1 SP1
.NET Framework 2.0 (только в полной версии)
Windows Script 5.6 для Windows XP (v5.6.0.8825)
Windows Installer 3.1 (v2)
Windows Media Player 10.0.3802
Windows Media Connect 2.0 (только в полной версии)
Windows Messenger 5.1.0701 (только в полной версии)
MSN Messenger 7.5.0324 (только в полной версии)


Дополнения

Adaptec ASPI (только в полной версии)
TweakUI 2.10 (только в полной версии)
ActiveSync 4.1 (только в полной версии)
Bootvis 1.3.37 (только в полной версии)
Copy Profile Tool (только в полной версии)
Google Toolbar 3.0.128.1 (только в полной версии)
PowerMenu 1.5.1 (только в полной версии)
Startup Control Panel 2.8 (только в полной версии)
Скринсейверы в стиле XP (только в полной версии)
Macromedia Shockwave Player 10.1 (только в полной версии)
Macromedia Flash Player 8 для Internet Explorer (только в полной версии)
Macromedia Flash Player 8 для Mozilla, Firefox, Opera и Netscape (только в полной версии)
Новая тема Windows: Royale (только в полной версии)
Новые обои (только в полной версии)
Новые обои в стиле Windows XP (только в полной версии)
Новые обои в стиле AutoPatcher (только в полной версии)
Windows XP PowerToys (только в полной версии)
Sun Java 1.5.0_06 (только в полной версии)
Microsoft Калькулятор плюс (только в полной версии)


Дополнительные настройки системного реестра (только в полной версии)
```


*Легенда :*

*Жирным шрифтом* выделены основные модулиЧерный цвет - модуль официальный, еще не установлен  (или не все его дочерние модули установлены)Голубой цвет - модуль официальный, уже установленЗеленый цвет - модуль официальный, все его дочерние модули установленыКрасный цвет - модуль неофициальный, еще не установлен Оранжевый цвет - модуль неофициальный, уже установлен


*Ключи командной строки :*

*Установка без взаимодействия с пользователем* 
*/unattend:t1* - автоматический режим, полный интерфейс*/unattend:t2* - автоматический режим, малое окно*/unattend:t3* - автоматический режим, без интерфейса (silent-режим)

*/skipdetection* - При запуске AutoPatcher проводит проверку загруженных модулей. Используйте, чтобы пропустить проверку

*/noeula* - Используйте чтобы пропустить окно лицензионного соглашения

*/noreboot* - Используйте чтобы запретить автоматическую перезагрузку после установки обновлений


*Установка из списка :*
*Создание файла ответов* - Отметьте в древовидном меню главного окна AutoPatcher выбранные для установки модули, и, соответственно, снимите отметки с модулей которые не хотите устанавливать. Затем, зажав клавишу "shift" проведите мышью над кнопкой "О модуле", - она изменит название на "По умолчанию". Нажмите ее и сохраните получившийся .ini файл, присвоив ему удобное для Вас имя.*Загрузка файла ответов* - Используйте ключ */defaults:Путь к\Вашему\файлу ответов*. Например, если файл ответов сохранен в "c:\папка\конфигурация.ini" ключ должен быть */defaults:C:\папка\конфигурация.ini*
*Примечание:* В пути к файлу ответов никогда не используйте кавычки, даже если путь содержит пробелы*Примечание:* Ключ */defaults* всегда должен быть последним

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Я так понял что я могу закрывать дыры,при этом не идя на оф.сайт мягкотелых,не ломая себе голову над тем как сломать активацию и т.п.?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Да.

----------


## Гость

После закачки Lite версии выдае NSIS Error... . Можно ли что-нибудь сделать или закачивать еще раз?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

А размер файла и контрольная сумма совпадает с указанной в посте?

----------


## Dark_Blaze

А что такое контрольная сумма,оригинальный размер?Многоуважаемый HATTIFNATTOR я вам просто безгранично признателен!Огромнейшее вам спасибо,вот буквально только чтос качал польскую версию,и поставил все что нужно,никаких проблем не возниколо,все прошло как по масле.Еще раз большое спасибо!

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

? Так польская версия уже давно существует - http://autopatcher.pol.pl/
Размер файла - правой кнопке на файле - свойства. Там и будет размер файла в байтах. 
"AutoPatcher XP Luty 2006 Full rozmiar pliku: 202 MB (bajt&#243;w: 212 128 602)" - значит закачивался файл такого размера, если скачанный файл имеет другой размер вероятно он поврежден.

контрольная сумма - более надежный способ удостоверится что загруженный файл соответствует оригиналу, не поврежден и не модифицирован.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Именно оттудава и качал!Так я вообще о существовании этого пакета не имел понятия.Я качал версию Lite,она весит 97 мегабайт.

----------


## Гость

Размер 101*336*216 байт, md5 посмотрел в total commandor e32267a8db58547edec4948aa3523185 - не тот. Просто когда проверяю на вирусы, то видно все файлы внутри которые он проверяет. Может можно их извлеч? У меня обычный модем, время жалко.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

InstallExporer для Far и TC, но он некорректно работает с последними версиями NSIS. Другого способа я не знаю.

----------


## Dima Swit

Можно ли AutoPatcher XP Feb06 Russian Full скачать с других серверов или с сетей BitTorrent, Shareaza и.п.?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

На руборде перезаливали - http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...14511&start=80

----------


## Buro

После установки патча слетела переключение раскладки клавиатуры. Не отображается значек в трее,но это пол-беды, она просто не переключается. При изменении в панели управлеения начинает переключатся. Тоесть с Alt на Ctrl до перезагрузки. Далее история повторяется. в окне выбора юзера все норм. При установке жеской раскладки вроде работает нормально , но три кнопки жать не особо удобно.

----------


## Buro

Уточнение, это произошло на 4 машинах на которых был использован патчер

----------


## Steven Vlaso

Решается проблема установкой параметра 
"Настроить поддержку текстовых служб для всех программ" в закладке "Дополнительно" в окне "Языки и службы текстового ввода", вызываемого нажатием правой кнопкой на языковую панель в трее и выбора пункта меню "Параметры..."

----------


## Buro

В патчере по умолчанию в твиках стоит отключение языковой панели (надо изучить вначале было). А решение такое в языковой панели отключаются отображение в трее, и переключение раскладки, далее перезагрузка, включаем все заново и опять перезагрузка. вот тогда все вылечилось.

----------


## Dirk Diggler

ищется сабж. Ссылка в шапке мертва

----------


## Палыч

> ищется сабж. Ссылка в шапке мертва





> Downloads - Under Construction
> Notice: This page has been put under construction!
> 
> The old download page just wasn't cutting it anymore. We'll be working on a new one soon!
> 
> So, until it has been re-designed, here are some temporary links to forum topics where you can find download links...
> 
> Torrent downloads for all versions: autopatcher.m2ys4u.co.uk


Реконструкция у них. Обновятся и будут работать дальше.

Вот тут можно поискать -- http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...4511&start=220

Могу и я залить на файлообменник какой-нибудь. У меня Russian Full. Но у меня сборка от 11 марта. Если что -- стукнись мне в PM.

----------


## Iceman

Может здесь что интересное найдётся?
poleznosti.ru/soft/file_catalog/?type_id=1

----------


## Dirk Diggler

> Реконструкция у них. Обновятся и будут работать дальше.


на оф. сайте, руборде и прочих местах - ТОЛЬКО английские версии, а ссылка на файлообменник из шапки мертва. так что см. ПМ , плиз.

----------


## DoSTR

> на оф. сайте, руборде и прочих местах - ТОЛЬКО английские версии


Для русской Windows XP Service Pack 2 есть другая сборка называется
*pre Service Pack 3 для русской Windows XP SP2* - Патчи (service pack's):
http://poleznosti.ru/soft/file_catal...20060821091454
Обновляется каждый месяц

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

